# £10k to spend, 15-20k miles a year - What would you buy?



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

As some of you may know, I'm a bit of a tricky bugger when it comes to finding what car I want to buy!

I've been to look at a couple but found that VAG's don't really tick my box. Whilst I was initially looking for your typical VAG TDI I've decided that due to the mileage not being as insane as I had initially anticipated I could probably treat myself to something a little more exciting.

Two seater sports cars are pretty much off the menu as I need rear passengers (albeit very occasionally).

I'll be doing quite a lot of longer distance drives so would like a certain amount of comfort/toys inside, reliability is also a major factor.

I've also dismissed larger cars as it just seems pointless lugging the extra weight around.

I'm currently liking the look of the Lexus IS250 (which can be had for a good price at the dealers with good mileage and used car warranty.) The IS250 is FULLY loaded which is a big selling point.

Also considering E9x BMW 325D/330D's, not so much in the price bracket with decent miles/specs though.

Got a few days off after Christmas so that I can go on a test driving mission :lol:

What would you have?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No brainier e90 330d m sport and ditch the run flats job done


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Focus tdci? Not exactly ginna set the world alight but its a good reliable car. I've just bought a 57 plate 1.8 tdci and its a step down from my mps but its a decent car that's well specced if you get a good model


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not too far north of your budget, you'll see Jaguar XFs coming in. 

Is it a bigger diesel engine you are thinking about?

The BMW does become an obvious choice if you are, just trying to thing of some alternatives.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The I'm complete mental approach. A Citroen C6.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Not too far north of your budget, you'll see Jaguar XFs coming in.
> 
> Is it a bigger diesel engine you are thinking about?
> 
> The BMW does become an obvious choice if you are, just trying to thing of some alternatives.


Good shout on the XF if you are 50 plus and the plus 4's it's a great car but I just could not love it after driving a couple of times maybe I'm just not getting what it is , seems to me a short listed car for E class Merc customers?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The I'm complete mental approach. A Citroen C6.


Having you been drinking :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kia Optima!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Volvo C30 Diesel?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Another here for the 330d e90 

Although I drive a 320d but ones around 10k your looking at timing chain issue vehicles so I'd avoid them (2007-2009)


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> No brainier e90 330d m sport and ditch the run flats job done


Definitely agree that's the no brainer option, however once I started using my brain I realised it wasn't such a fantastic idea. Also questioning BMW's "reliability" after spending about £6k on repairs in 18 months on my M3!



danwel said:


> Focus tdci? Not exactly ginna set the world alight but its a good reliable car. I've just bought a 57 plate 1.8 tdci and its a step down from my mps but its a decent car that's well specced if you get a good model


Little too boring for me really mate, I like to have something a little different to the norm, waaaay too many Focus's for me. Appreciate the idea though, thanks!



Kerr said:


> Not too far north of your budget, you'll see Jaguar XFs coming in.
> 
> Is it a bigger diesel engine you are thinking about?
> 
> The BMW does become an obvious choice if you are, just trying to thing of some alternatives.


XF's have always been a consideration, despite only being 25 I love them from the outside. My issue is when you step inside it's hard to act like you're under 60, they're a little TOO on the luxury side in that respect for me with all the wood everywhere etc.

Would consider diesel, petrol seem to be getting more economical and the fact that I have to commute just 4 miles to work would probably end up taking it's toll on the diesel a bit. I do long drives most weekends though.



Kerr said:


> The I'm complete mental approach. A Citroen C6.


A little too negatively mental for me!  Appreciate the imaginative idea though!



Derekh929 said:


> Good shout on the XF if you are 50 plus and the plus 4's it's a great car but I just could not love it after driving a couple of times maybe I'm just not getting what it is , seems to me a short listed car for E class Merc customers?


Have to agree here, without sounding horrible, if I was 50+ I'm sure I'd love it.



bidderman1969 said:


> Kia Optima!


I actually think Kia are going in the right direction these days and think they'll get better as time goes on. Not for me just yet though but appreciate the suggestion.



Mick said:


> Volvo C30 Diesel?


These had been considered, but got 2 mates who've had them who didn't have great experiences and looking about online just seemed to echo that?



jay_bmw said:


> Another here for the 330d e90
> 
> Although I drive a 320d but ones around 10k your looking at timing chain issue vehicles so I'd avoid them (2007-2009)


Another concern of mine! I had considered 320d's but think I could do with more power. I had also considered 330i's but the price issue comes into play again.

Timing chain issue makes me go :doublesho based on my joyful previous BMW experiences!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

No love for the IS250 then? Seem great VFM with what you get and all the reliable cars I've ever owned have been Jap. Having the dealer warranty gives me great peace of mind and the issue with dealer prices is what you can afford on Autotrader you can rarely afford at a dealer!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bildo said:


> No love for the IS250 then? Seem great VFM with what you get and all the reliable cars I've ever owned have been Jap. Having the dealer warranty gives me great peace of mind and the issue with dealer prices is what you can afford on Autotrader you can rarely afford at a dealer!


Having driven the new model it's one of the most uninspiring cars I have ever driving IMHO its just to goody too shoes to be interesting ?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Think you've just been unlucky with your m3

The e46 m3 is notorious for turning into a money pit.

E90 330d is a lot less susceptible to such misfortune. I think you should give them another chance


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

A Lexus at 25? , you need to do another 25 at least.


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

A4 3.0tdi good car seems pretty bullitproof. Part of me wishes id bout 3.0 instead of the 2.0


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bildo said:


> No love for the IS250 then? Seem great VFM with what you get and all the reliable cars I've ever owned have been Jap. Having the dealer warranty gives me great peace of mind and the issue with dealer prices is what you can afford on Autotrader you can rarely afford at a dealer!


I like the looks of the isf too, especially the v8 

Merc c class wouldn't be bad either.

Wrt exotica, you have heard of the lfa?






The jag xf is for 60+ imho too. I never found the m3 comfortable, or the e92 either.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Having driven the new model it's one of the most uninspiring cars I have ever driving IMHO its just to goody too shoes to be interesting ?


Find that surprising - not the quickest thing around but hardly a slouch, great chassis - at least a match for a 3 series ( based on driving them back to back for a month on track), way better than a C class, A4 and S60 and a cabin that is different to the norm and fantastic quality

Previous gen IS250 is a left field choice but by no means a bad one - bulletproof but the auto box us a bit dim witted

How about a Saab 9-3X, 280bhp, subtle, four wheel drive and you'd pick up an absolute minter for your budget

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../used,nearlynew,new/postcode/tf15lu?logcode=p

Also consider an Alfa 159Ti - lovely to look at and quality of the later ones was very good, prices beginning to firm up now that people are realising what a good car they are

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...omeo/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new?logcode=p


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Find that surprising - not the quickest thing around but hardly a slouch, great chassis - at least a match for a 3 series ( based on driving them back to back for a month on track), way better than a C class, A4 and S60 and a cabin that is different to the norm and fantastic quality

You are speaking about the new IS? If so
The sales figures tells a story and the handling was flat and steering to little feed back and poor auto imho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Find that surprising - not the quickest thing around but hardly a slouch, great chassis - at least a match for a 3 series ( based on driving them back to back for a month on track), way better than a C class, A4 and S60 and a cabin that is different to the norm and fantastic quality
> 
> You are speaking about the new IS? If so
> The sales figures tells a story and the handling was flat and steering to little feed back and poor auto imho


It's a 4 door average saloon, what were you expecting? 

Personally for a daily, I wouldn't mind one from the looks of it. Looks comfortable, good mpg, refined and doesn't look ugly either.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It's a 4 door average saloon, what were you expecting?
> 
> Personally for a daily, I wouldn't mind one from the looks of it. Looks comfortable, good mpg, refined and doesn't look ugly either.


OMG what's happened to you RP you gone all sensible :doublesho No TVR Tuscan then
.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Find that surprising - not the quickest thing around but hardly a slouch, great chassis - at least a match for a 3 series ( based on driving them back to back for a month on track), way better than a C class, A4 and S60 and a cabin that is different to the norm and fantastic quality
> 
> You are speaking about the new IS? If so
> The sales figures tells a story and the handling was flat and steering to little feed back and poor auto imho


Sales in uk well above expectations - they will always be a niche brand as the German 3 have things sewn up - I like it anyway


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> OMG what's happened to you RP you gone all sensible :doublesho No TVR Tuscan then
> .


For 10k as a daily, with 4 seats you're not going to have something interesting 

You could have an e60 m5 for not much more and wait for impending bankruptcy  Monaro no doubt the same.

I hated being a passenger in an e92 320d, lexus is looks a lot more comfortable.

I love these reviews where they say things like, oh, it doesn't handle like an elise, it's a ****ing escalade. Or maybe, it doesn't have the power of a mclaren, it's a ****ing family saloon. They can't even manage to review cars on their intended purpose these days.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> For 10k as a daily, with 4 seats you're not going to have something interesting
> 
> You could have an e60 m5 for not much more and wait for impending bankruptcy  Monaro no doubt the same.
> 
> I hated being a passenger in an e92 320d, lexus isf looks a lot more comfortable.


That more like the rising power I know .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Father in laws got a zetec s tdci . Looks nice ,goes well returns good mpg


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Having driven the new model it's one of the most uninspiring cars I have ever driving IMHO its just to goody too shoes to be interesting ?


You might be right, but most decent reliable family cars are to be honest. If you could find me a decent specced 330d with dealer warranty I'd take it. Just feel like on paper you get so much for your money with the IS250, I think it's gonna deserve a test drive for that reason alone.

I also HATE how much BMW overprice their used cars, it's insane. So many gimps buy them that they just fly off the forecourt to unlucky early-20's victims with a nice big finance deal.



jay_bmw said:


> Think you've just been unlucky with your m3
> 
> The e46 m3 is notorious for turning into a money pit.
> 
> E90 330d is a lot less susceptible to such misfortune. I think you should give them another chance


I think you might be right, but looking around I'd just see issue after issue with BMW. If I could get one for the money with warranty, I'd do it. Just feel like it's more the £15k range than the £10k one. I'm done with debt with cars aswell now, as if you get problems on top it just ends up screwing you over!



Exotica said:


> A Lexus at 25? , you need to do another 25 at least.


Are they really that bad though? Maybe I am just getting old but I'm a Jap guy at heart and there's really nothing else that is tickling my fancy which makes me wanna give it a try.

Could put a bit of money into it and have a nice looker too:











andy665 said:


> Previous gen IS250 is a left field choice but by no means a bad one - bulletproof but the auto box us a bit dim witted
> 
> How about a Saab 9-3X, 280bhp, subtle, four wheel drive and you'd pick up an absolute minter for your budget
> 
> ...


Had previously considered the Saab but having been in one and having seen the majority of people around here driving them being 50+ women I've been a bit turned off. Never been a big fan of them and they seem to have a certain ugliness to them that I can't quite figure out.

As for the Alfa, stunning no doubt but the name just terrifies me, would definitely have to come with a warranty I think!

Or just import a JZX110 and be a baller?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

How about Renaultsport Megane 250?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I also HATE how much BMW overprice their used cars, it's insane. So many gimps buy them that they just fly off the forecourt to unlucky early-20's victims with a nice big finance deal.

Could not agree more with this, what about independent dealer car with warranty direct :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bildo said:


> Or just import a JZX110 and be a baller?


Just no to the jzx110


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Iveco Daily 35S12. 

30,000km service intervals.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Iveco Daily 35S12.
> 
> 30,000km service intervals.


Awesome :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I also HATE how much BMW overprice their used cars, it's insane. So many gimps buy them that they just fly off the forecourt to unlucky early-20's victims with a nice big finance deal.
> 
> Could not agree more with this, what about independent dealer car with warranty direct :thumb:


That's me down to a tee!

25, saw a flash white e92 with red leather, I was like SOLD

Sign me up!

Fortunately the finance itself is very reasonable & the baloon payment at the end is very very good.

Sorry for going off topic OP


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> That's me down to a tee!
> 
> 25, saw a flash white e92 with red leather, I was like SOLD
> 
> ...


I admire your honesty


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Just no to the jzx110


That is Toyota/Lexus - I wanna be a Mercedes E Class!! but fugly.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Awesome :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


It's all the vehicle you'd ever need. Like a Range Rover if you will. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Iveco Daily 35S12.
> 
> 30,000km service intervals.


Only in Fife:lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is it a diesel lexus your looking at didn't they have head gasket issues ?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

A Citroen C6 Hdi, and put the change in the bank.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> A Citroen C6 Hdi, and put the change in the bank.


Hmm... That, herpes, or a peugeot 407


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PugIain said:


> A Citroen C6 Hdi, and put the change in the bank.


Only daft folk would suggest that. :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Is it a diesel lexus your looking at didn't they have head gasket issues ?


Think he said is250 not is220d.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> The I'm complete mental approach. A Citroen C6.


I was looking at them yesterday ..... £400 per year to tax though. Xf would be on my list too, a5 if you wanted something nice looking if a bit dull to drive.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I also HATE how much BMW overprice their used cars, it's insane. So many gimps buy them that they just fly off the forecourt to unlucky early-20's victims with a nice big finance deal.
> 
> Could not agree more with this, what about independent dealer car with warranty direct :thumb:


You don't need to buy direct from a BMW dealer to get an approved BMW warranty.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> How about Renaultsport Megane 250?


Considered it, but think I'd prefer RWD for the moment. Also had a mate with one that didn't go too pleasantly either!



Derekh929 said:


> Could not agree more with this, what about independent dealer car with warranty direct :thumb:


Any idea how good warranty direct is? It's definitely worth considering if they're not just complete scumbags.



RisingPower said:


> Just no to the jzx110






WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Iveco Daily 35S12.
> 
> 30,000km service intervals.


Tempting. :tumbleweed:



jay_bmw said:


> That's me down to a tee!
> 
> 25, saw a flash white e92 with red leather, I was like SOLD
> 
> ...


Not going off topic at all really, sad to see they've got another victim, got a young chap at work who's got a car the same price as the amount he earns a year. A nice little 118i. He's had it 6 months and he's bored to hell of it.

Only dealer I would never even consider buying from is a BMW one.



andystevens said:


> That is Toyota/Lexus - I wanna be a Mercedes E Class!! but fugly.


It's delicious in it's own right, I'm still JDM at heart and would love it if there was actually something JDM that ticked all my boxes.



craigeh123 said:


> Is it a diesel lexus your looking at didn't they have head gasket issues ?


Appreciate the advice, but it's the petrol one. Only issue it seems to have is being a bit underpowered.



PugIain said:


> A Citroen C6 Hdi, and put the change in the bank.


I'd rather have all the money in the bank and keep my Yaris if I'm honest!


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

I appear to be in a similar situation, same age and same projected mileage. Currently my partner is using a Civic 1.8 Petrol for her work trip. We have considered everything the last test drive was a Nissan Quashqai. We just can't agree!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Kerr said:


> You don't need to buy direct from a BMW dealer to get an approved BMW warranty.


Interested in further explanation here.

After a night of searching, I've decided to drive the IS250 to see just how underpowered and thirsty I find it. It ticks every box for me apart from this.

If I end up liking it, it'll get a nice set of wheels, a lip kit and lowering. Should look pretty pimp whilst having a great interior.

OR.

530d with a remap. All the 330d goodness without getting shafted on the price because every other gimp wants one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bildo said:


> Any idea how good warranty direct is? It's definitely worth considering if they're not just complete scumbags.


I wouldn't go with them again, say something like a spring breaks, they'll pay for one spring.

Kinda doesn't work when using any common sense you'd have to replace two.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Hmm... That, herpes, or a peugeot 407


Or, if you're the unlucky sort, gangrene of the ***** and a Datsun


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you want to be boring how about an insignia, 10k will get you a year old diesel from motorpoint. Not the most exciting but with a lifetime warranty and quite but comfortable cruiser what else would you want ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Or, if you're the unlucky sort, gangrene of the ***** and a Datsun


Well you gave me said gangrene, I told you, I thought that ring was too tight


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> If you want to be boring how about an insignia, 10k will get you a year old diesel from motorpoint. Not the most exciting but with a lifetime warranty and quite but comfortable cruiser what else would you want ?


Reviews I've heard of them have been absolutely shocking. Don't actually mind them looks wise, one of the better looking boring rep-mobiles. Not what I'm after but thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> I wouldn't go with them again, say something like a spring breaks, they'll pay for one spring.
> 
> Kinda doesn't work when using any common sense you'd have to replace two.


Haha, skimpy then! What about when it comes to a proper payout if something major happened? Had a gearbox problem in my M3 that came to about £2k in the end!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bildo the is in the pic with the wheels and kit looks awesome !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bildo said:


> Haha, skimpy then! What about when it comes to a proper payout if something major happened? Had a gearbox problem in my M3 that came to about £2k in the end!


I wouldn't have wanted to find out. Tbh, you get an m3 or an m5, you get a warranty from mondial. If it's still worth it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Bildo the is in the pic with the wheels and kit looks awesome !


Volks are nice. Though, hubba hubba


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bildo said:


> Interested in further explanation here.
> .


https://www.bmw-warranty.co.uk/

Read through this and punch the car registration in for an automatic quote.

The car has to have a full service history. Like competition rules allow, doesn't have to even be full BMW dealer history.

Apparently after 60k the cost of the warranty jumps a good bit.

My 335i is £41 per month or £380 paid yearly for comprehensive cover.

I've not heard a negative word on the BMW sites. Everyone recommends it for being far better and usually cheaper than places like warranty direct.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Have you looked at volvos something different


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Kerr said:


> https://www.bmw-warranty.co.uk/
> 
> Read through this and punch the car registration in for an automatic quote.
> 
> ...


Interesting, appreciate that cheers! No response to the 530d proposition, yet it seems to tick nearly every box besides being on the larger/heavy side of things. I just think of it as a chunky 330d and with a remap would certainly quieten the critics saying the IS250 is too slow!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bildo said:


> Interesting, appreciate that cheers! No response to the 530d proposition, yet it seems to tick nearly every box besides being on the larger/heavy side of things. I just think of it as a chunky 330d and with a remap would certainly quieten the critics saying the IS250 is too slow!


It was a bit nicer inside imho than the 320d, but I think it just means you're in your 50's 

The question is, would it be much more fuel efficient than the v8 isf?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Volks are nice. Though, hubba hubba


Ohh can I play? (With the right model! )

Admittedly I wouldn't go full on air-ride/ridiculous offset, but some examples that it can look pretty awesome with lowering, kit and wheels:
































































I can keep going... http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/is250,slammed/Interesting


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Some of those almost look as nice as dpe's


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Some of those almost look as nice as dpe's


I think some wheel saving would be going on after the purchase.

After reading this though, and being pretty much talked out of buying from dealer I can get an IS250 for about £8k, £2k wheel money did you say?!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bildo said:


> I think some wheel saving would be going on after the purchase.
> 
> After reading this though, and being pretty much talked out of buying from dealer I can get an IS250 for about £8k, £2k wheel money did you say?!


Save instead the other way for the isf


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Honest truth, if it were my money, I'd have an E320 CDI Sport on the drive, just because it looks that much more expensive and less common than the 5er (non biased Merc owner talking here...), not that there's anything wrong with the e60, it's my fave BMW, but I'm a touring man tbh, I just have a dog as good excuse lol.

Only thing that got me with the BM, was the feckin wipers set up for LHD :doublesho That annoyed the crap outta me when I drove one 

Don't discount the Alfa, my Dad has one, a 159 2.2 JTS and it's perfect. I'm sure the last time you asked this question I suggested a 159 and mentioned avoiding the 1.9 JTDm, if you must have a diesel, get a 2.4. They aren't as bad as they used to be, and the Lex is pretty damn cool to, but I'd be after a GS450h just to sneak up on peeps around town  Also, and this applies particularly to the Alfa; their not German. The 159 has to be the coolest saloon on the road, my Dads attracts so much attention and people who aren't interested in cars talk to him about it because it looks soooo good.

Just remember, you could have a 530d and look like one of those gimps who were screwed on finance, trying to prove a point to the world and pretend to be rich, or you could have a 159 and everyone will think you're awesome. If there is no woman in your life, there will be within 2 weeks of Alfa ownership :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> If there is no woman in your life, there will be within 2 weeks of Alfa ownership :thumb:


Doh, I like alfas too :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Honest truth, if it were my money, I'd have an E320 CDI Sport on the drive, just because it looks that much more expensive and less common than the 5er (non biased Merc owner talking here...), not that there's anything wrong with the e60, it's my fave BMW, but I'm a touring man tbh, I just have a dog as good excuse lol.
> 
> Only thing that got me with the BM, was the feckin wipers set up for LHD :doublesho That annoyed the crap outta me when I drove one
> 
> ...


My issue with the Merc is they've just looked so similar for so long to me it's hard to really appreciate which ones do actually have value and which don't. I personally just see them all as depreciating quickly and costing a load to run with not an awful lot of reward in the process other than looking a bit richer than most.

Do agree the 5 series is common, the 3 series faaaaar more so though. Wish I was a touring man as you seem to get some great deals, but it's not for me.

Not sure if I'm OCD enough to be bothered about the wipers, time will tell! :lol:

I might go and look at the Alfa's, seems hard to find very many used though and I'd be worried they'd depreciate like crazy again. I do like the look of them, but find it hard to believe women will be opening their legs as I drive by. :lol:

GS450h is just a little too old-manlike for me I think.

530d isn't quite as "raped-by-finance-y" as 1 and 3 series imo. I don't have a point to prove, if I did I'd be getting a Merc or something!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

All sounds fair to me, I think possibly the 5er is getting a bit old for BMW dealer finance, so you'd get away with it. I take your point on the E, but their not too bad on repair costs and a put together with solid components (yes, even the 7G-tronic is well regarded as a better than average auto box) but if its a 5er you want...

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/page/2?logcode=p

I'm aware of the age and mileage, but that interior does it for me! I hate black interiors though :thumb: There's something about spending £10k that makes a 530d sound... not quite enough :wave:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ linky no worky cookie monster :thumb:

EDIT

strange. your link doesnt work when i click it, but if i quote your post and C&P the link...it works fine


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mick said:


> ^^ linky no worky cookie monster :thumb:


Yer speshal then


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Yer speshal then


firefox issue i guess. works fine in chrome


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not read the whole thread so not sure if anyone's suggested one, but...

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...mileage/up_to_20000_miles/make/saab?logcode=p

Just try to ignore the horrendous swirls :lol:


----------

